# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين اعراس 2013 بتوقيع زهير مراد

## دموع الغصون

*

فساتين اعراس 2013 بتوقيع زهير مراد

قام المصمم زهير مراد بطرح تشكيله من فساتين زفاف 2013
التي تتميز بالاناقه الى جانب البساطه




















*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مجموعة انيقة وجميلة وتلفت الانظار بنفس الوقت *

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هاد رووووووووعة 
يسلمو

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير مزة

----------


## (dodo)

كلهم حلوين 
يسلمو اديكِ دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إن شاء الله بنشوفكن أحلى عرايس 
انبسطت كتير باختياراتكن 
مشكورات على المرور 



*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

hesn-3.com_13459938593.jpg 
يا لجمال الفساتين وروعتها !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
رأي آدم مهم جداً 
راق لي تواجدك العطر 

*

----------

